# ***BCS NCG - Bama vs Texas***



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright guys, let's get this party started! 

Let's get some predictions!

I'm going to say that it will be a tight game tonight. I think Bama pulls it out in the end though, 27-21

Only real question is, did Bama play their best game of the year a month ago in Atlanta? UT is coming off an embarrassing win over Nebraska. Should be a good'n! I got the Phillips Union on ice.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Burgers are on the grill, the onion is sliced and the beer is cold !!

Roll Tide


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2010)

Beer is cold, pizza is on the way.  Hahaha

Hook em


----------



## mattellis2 (Jan 7, 2010)

what time is actual kickoff?

-matt


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm pulling for the Tide!


----------



## bigtall (Jan 7, 2010)

8:38

roll tide!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Just finished off the backstrap with taters and veggies.....got a tall glass of P.U. and Dr Pepper....fresh can of Skoal....


I'm good to go!!!! 

But I'm a bit depressed at the same time......this is THE last college football game for 9 months


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> But I'm a bit depressed at the same time......this is THE last college football game for 9 months



Me too. I just hope this will be a great one. I'm going to say 24-20 Bama


----------



## kevina (Jan 7, 2010)

Picked up wings on the way home from work, got a fire going in the fireplace, a cabinet full of adult beverages to choose from (Crown Royal it will be), and took a vacation day tomorrow. 

Now all I need is the Tide to ROLL.

BAMA: 20
UT:17



I am starting to get nervous.

Let's get it started  RTR!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

I bet you Bama boys are nervous Kevin. Shoot I've got the jitters a little myself, and I could honestly care less who won  Just something about this game. If it doesn't get you pumped up, something's wrong with you! I value this game more than the Super Bowl, hands down!


----------



## kevina (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I bet you Bama boys are nervous Kevin. Shoot I've got the jitters a little myself, and I could honestly care less who won  Just something about this game. If it doesn't get you pumped up, something's wrong with you! I value this game more than the Super Bowl, hands down!



I love CFB and only like NFL.


----------



## bamafans (Jan 7, 2010)

Yhink I am anout to throw up.....very nervous

going to be a close one...bama by 3


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama 30, Texas 14


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama 31 - UT 21

Roll Tide


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr rtr
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 7, 2010)

No predictions here, just 1more point than Texas and I am happy.


*ROLL TIDE ROLL*


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama 30-17......RTR!!!!!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

roll tide roll!!!! Round & round the bowl roll tide rolllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 7, 2010)

David Mills said:


> No predictions here, just 1more point than Texas and I am happy.
> 
> 
> *ROLL TIDE ROLL*



 I agree, all it takes is one point.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

28-17 Alabama  ROOOLLLLLLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HyzB36pm1yU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HyzB36pm1yU&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Getting close boys....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Corso picks the Horns....

That's always a good thing


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

Have a cousin in Dallas Tx. and he and I have been arguing for weeks about this game.  Don't let me down Bama!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 7, 2010)

Corso said Bama has played flawlessly all year so that means Texas will win. He is dumber than my ex wife!!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm a uga fan 1st and sec fan 2nd... so ROLL TIDE!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 7, 2010)

Roll Tide

It even tasted bad to whisper it..

Good luck BAMA!


----------



## Highintheshoulder (Jan 7, 2010)

roll tide...


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 7, 2010)

My son is a Bama fan so I want him to experience his first National Title however my gut says Texas.

I hope I'm wrong.  

I know I do want a game of the USC/Tx. Vince Young caliber.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 7, 2010)

Muddyfoots said:


> Roll Tide
> 
> It even tasted bad to whisper it..
> 
> Good luck BAMA!



X2

Wow that wasnt so hard


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

tjl1388 said:


> My son is a Bama fan so I want him to experience his first National Title however my gut says Texas.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> I know I do want a game of the USC/Tx. Vince Young caliber.



Amen to that! I'd love to see another game like that one!


----------



## Wacenturion (Jan 7, 2010)

Personally  think Bama is better but, something tells me Texas is going to pull it out.  If so you can blame the sportscasters pregame mentioning the Bama quarterback never losing a game high school or college,  You know, what happens when they say that type of thing prior to a field goal attempt when the guy has 23 straight without a miss.  Almost like vodoo.  Should be a great game.  Good luck to both you Bama and Texas fans.  May the best team win.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama by 17.  RTR


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama takes the ball....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Gotta get the jitters out boys


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. Saban should have deferred


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

That was ugly!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you kidding me?????

What the crap is Saban doing?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

That was retarded


----------



## SouthernDeerHunter (Jan 7, 2010)

Hook em horns!!!!

looks like texas didnt rollover in the big SEC matchup


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. McCoy is hurt. Thats big.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

This is going to get a little crazy.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Concussion.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

Hook 'em Horns..

Great fake punt ..


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2010)

Colt down?  Not good


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Shoulder hurt


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

This is going to be big


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

Tiger Woods wasn't part of the Masters commercial....


Now, back to the game.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jan 7, 2010)

They aint checking Colts shoulder. He's been Tebowed.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

My stem mom pointed that out.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They aint checking Colts shoulder. He's been Tebowed.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> dangit man..i dont wanna see this game with McCoy knocked out in the first drive. I wanna see the 2 best teams on the field....



i do agree with this.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Wth  !!!!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

Good grief!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Wth?


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

is this game on the internet radio somewhere?????????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Uh oh.....


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

what was that no one touched the ball


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

John Cooper said:


> is this game on the internet radio somewhere?????????



Should be. Go to espnradio.com


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on D....keep 'em in the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Should be. Go to espnradio.com



thanks found it........to poor for TV........


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Time to settle down and establish the offense...


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Old colt me be tore up pretty bad.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

Gosh..Texas should be up 14-0


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

This is flat out ugly boys


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally a POSITIVE play


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

So that's what, 3 sacks already?


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

That Texas D came to play


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Why haven't they figured out that they need to establish the run before they start trying to pass? Texas is eating McElroy up!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Put Richardson and Ingram both in. Ride their rear ends and get into a groove. Bama is not a "pass 1st" team!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2010)

GMac looks rattled.   Colt being out will be huge


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> GMac looks rattled.   Colt being out will be huge



Agreed on both accounts


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

McClain is a beast


----------



## ACguy (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Put Richardson and Ingram both in. Ride their rear ends and get into a groove. Bama is not a "pass 1st" team!



Maybe the Bama coaches will realize that soon.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Brown is afraid of Arenas....


Don't blame him


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Yall this aint even a game it just a punt game


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 7, 2010)

C'mon Bama!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

There you go Bama. Keep doing that! Don't throw til you have to!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Keep giving the ball to Ingram....That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Judge (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas play calling is terrible.  Give the kid a chance to throw on 1st or 2d down.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

EXACTLY Saban!!!! Establish a run.....THEN pass


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

They are getting warmed up now..


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Now they look like Bama


----------



## TRC (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama lucked up tonight. Looks like all they will have to do is score one TD and they are the national champs.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Ingram is nasty


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Good run Ingram...that's why he is the heisman trophy winner!


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

What an ugly first quarter. Thank goodness for defense 6 points off 2 turnovers inside the 50 isn't bad.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

22 looks hungry..


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 22 looks hungry..



He is he wants that td.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2010)

With Colt out, Texas will have no shot.....

Another let down for the National Championship


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

TRC said:


> Bama lucked up tonight. Looks like all they will have to do is score one TD and they are the national champs.



What are we suppossed to do?... Not tackle him?


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Touchdown BAMA


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Keep doing it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Feeling better!
Survived the 1st quarter and just took the lead.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

*Colt out*



BROWNING7WSM said:


> What are we suppossed to do?... Not tackle him?



Can't feel bad about that shot....That's just the game of football.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What are we suppossed to do?... Not tackle him?



Seriously  Part of the game! Not Bama's fault.


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

TRC said:


> Bama lucked up tonight. Looks like all they will have to do is score one TD and they are the national champs.





BROWNING7WSM said:


> What are we suppossed to do?... Not tackle him?



It didnt look like that bad of a hit either.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Could get ugly now. Bama got the jitters out. McCoy still hasn't come out of the locker room...


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Refs - good call on the chop block.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow.....now Gilbert is hurt.


This could get BAD


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

could another QB be out?


----------



## Judge (Jan 7, 2010)

They finally let the QB throw on 3rd and long.  Unless they loosen up the playcalling Texas will have no yardage.  LOL


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Jan 7, 2010)

if we keep doing that it wouldnt matter if Colt was hurt or not he dont play defense, and that fake punt i liked it, that was like an insult too their offense and Saban has confidence in his defense.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama......you bullys!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

dang i was hopeing for a good game ........... looks like bama is gonna have a strol..........not that thats a bad thing........LOL......i was just wanting some football


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas doesn't want to play ball.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

that was a nice pass and run


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

HHHMMMM did we say we wanted will ???????


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

McCoy is out. Not wearing pads anymore.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Bamas OL can't give GMAC 3 seconds...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

McElroy needs to learn to throw that ball away


----------



## nickel back (Jan 7, 2010)

McCoy out.....Ball Game.... BAMA WINS....I'm going to bed..........


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> With Colt out, Texas will have no shot.....
> 
> Another let down for the National Championship




x2 If Texas has a shot it will have to come from big time D and special teams.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> McElroy needs to learn to throw that ball away



The Texas Db's are hanging tough! Time for Colin Peek to crank up on some under routes!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

See ya


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

he could go all the way...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Bout to be a runaway game


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice run....UNTOUCHED too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

rtr


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Awesome - Run da ball....that's what I'm talking about!!! Touchdown!


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 7, 2010)

touchdown!!


----------



## TRC (Jan 7, 2010)

What a let down of a game!!!!!!!!!  I'm not a Texas or a Bama fan but this sure aint the game most of us hoped to see.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

I can already hear the whining about them losing their QB.....JetJockey will be here before long


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2010)

roll tide.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Great play right there by #24


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Lets not get to confident yet...there is still allot of football left....oh my that was close


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

wow. Great INT


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

interception


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

TRC said:


> What a let down of a game!!!!!!!!!  I'm not a Texas or a Bama fan but this sure aint the game most of us hoped to see.



That shot downfield shows that Tx hasn't given in yet...

that interception may help them though


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Int. baby


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Do we know for sure Colt out of the game??


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 7, 2010)

run..run...run...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 7, 2010)

Sucks that McCoy is out.  Would've been a better game to watch with him in it for sure.  Bama ought to stomp em now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Do we know for sure Colt out of the game??



Showed him leaving the locker room without pads on


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

TRC said:


> What a let down of a game!!!!!!!!!  I'm not a Texas or a Bama fan but this sure aint the game most of us hoped to see.


Certainly takes some of the luster away from it.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Colt does not play defense,just cause he's out its not a gimme game for us


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

radio said they are gonna reevaluate him at half time.........to little to late


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

maybe he will come back it will be a better game then.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Colt does not play defense,just cause he's out its not a gimme game for us



true but without colt they have no offence........so ya'll wear the defense out and win big!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

I think this one's over personally


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

True but bama has got to quit playing em short or he's gonna start throwing


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

this reminds me of the vols NC game against FSU ........ FSU was down to their 3rd string QB ..........still im not talking bad about bama it's just not the game everyone wanted to see


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 7, 2010)

Go for it.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 7, 2010)

Its good


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Should have went for it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

uh uh!!!
Take the field goal!
and they did.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Its still close and if Colt comes back...I'm not thrilled yet


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

Was surprised Saban didn't go for it there.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

msdins said:


> Was surprised Saban didn't go for it there.




Me too


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Its still close and if Colt comes back...I'm not thrilled yet



it's his trowing arm that is hurt, even if he comes back i don't see it being close.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Touchdown!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Its still close and if Colt comes back...I'm not thrilled yet



I'm not thrilled if he doesn't. The freshman is not missing by much.

well he wasnt


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Ball game


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

think mack brown wishes he had took the knee......LOL


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

Congrats Alabama, game over. What a bummer that Colt got hurt.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow....just wow.....The Tide is rolling for sure.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 7, 2010)

the good news is that we don't have to stay up late, this one was over after the first series


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

wow


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

mack knew this game was gonna get out of hand and was trying to get him some..........but he got bit in the end


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 7, 2010)

as is there was ANY doubt!!!   Bama has to keep it up...DONT LET THEM BACK IN.... Embarrass them!!!


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

night tide .........ya'll got a gimme have fun and enjoy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

Gift-wrapped for Bama

Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, I hate it for Colt McCoy. First he gets screwed on the Heisman (IMO) and now he can't compete for the NC


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

Buck Nasty said:


> as is there was ANY doubt!!!   Bama has to keep it up...DONT LET THEM BACK IN.... Embarrass them!!!


Yea right. If you don't think this is playing out differently than it would have if they had their quarterback, you're nuts!!


----------



## TRC (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe there is a replay of the Central Michigan game on. Shame the last bowl game of the year turns out to be the worst. Off to bed!


----------



## ACguy (Jan 7, 2010)

What a call by Mack Brown. Should have just went into half time down by 11 . It's to bad Bama did not run the ball from the start of the game or this game would really be over.


----------



## Georgia27 (Jan 7, 2010)

*roll tide*

U rekon the SEC defense put a bad taste in this fellows mouth?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 7, 2010)

For those who say it is over...I have seen crazier things. But seriously it will be a big hole to climb out of.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 7, 2010)

yawn....

Good night folks.  Not sure I can watch anymore of this

Congrats bammers


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

I will feel better after the 4th qtr!!!


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 7, 2010)

*Hate to see Texas qb out of the game but I'll take it. Getting closer to #13. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!*


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope Texas is better than just a QB


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

or maybe not


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

come on guys...bama gives em two gifts inside their own 40 and they can only get fg's.  Mccoy wasn't making a big difference.  Texas is seeing a defense.


Did you see corso at halftime, giving brown heck for the playcall.  Corso was genuinely mad...he is looking like a jerk because he picked texas now he looks like a fool.

Lee Corso is a penis.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 7, 2010)

Georgia27 said:


> U rekon the SEC defense put a bad taste in this fellows mouth?



No but Bama's might .


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jan 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yea right. If you don't think this is playing out differently than it would have if they had their quarterback, you're nuts!!



I've been called worse....but unfortuantely the results would be the same.  Watch, Digest, Accept, Move On. It's okay, there is no shame in losing to a team from the best conference in NCAAFB....


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

John Cooper said:


> think mack brown wishes he had took the knee......LOL



x2 That's a stupid call on M. Browns part. Should've let half end & tried to regroup. Probably wouldn't help much but, wouldn't be down by 18. Anyone have a fork?,,They're done.! LOL


----------



## kevina (Jan 7, 2010)

Losing McCoy is a tough break for the Horns. 

It is time for BAMA to finish strong............RTR!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

FireStrut said:


> *Hate to see Texas qb out of the game but I'll take it. Getting closer to #13. ROLL TIDE ROLL!!*



Hmmmm....they showed 7 NCs during pregame. Crimson math????


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

stonewall0628 said:


> 60 more min. Come on tide...........................



60??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I swear I think Corso may actually be drunk.


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am a Bama fan for sure and the game ain't over yet. I hate the McCoy is out cause I know we'll have to hear excuses if Bama wins. But last time I checked McCoy didn't play defense. This shows that Bama is a better team than Texas cause with McCoy they are nothing. Bama could lose McElroy and would be fine, take out Ingram we'd be fine, remove Hoolio we'd still be fine... and so on. Bottom line, one player does not make our offense or defense as McCoy does their offense. 

Don't get me wrong I wish McCoy was still in the game cause I would have loved to have watched a great game. For Now..... ROLL TIDE ROLL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

bullgator said:


> 60??????



real time maybe?


----------



## Georgia27 (Jan 7, 2010)

maker4life said:


> No but Bama's might .



LOL  ...  JUST Bama ha...


----------



## Resica (Jan 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I swear I think Corso may actually be drunk.


He's been like this since his stroke.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> He's been like this since his stroke.


I didn't know he had a stroke.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 7, 2010)

Georgia27 said:


> LOL  ...  JUST Bama ha...



I don't see any others out there .


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Gonna go ahead and say congrats Bama. You boys earned this one. 2 undefeated regular seasons in a row, and you have played this post season with a chip on your shoulder after last year. Well deserved


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> Gift-wrapped for Bama
> 
> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----, I hate it for Colt McCoy. First he gets screwed on the Heisman (IMO) and now he can't compete for the NC



Ingram deserved to win the heisman! Running against sec defenses all season verses mccoy playing their soft big 12 conference.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hate to see McCoy out but can't take anything from Bama. I was hoping to see it come down to the last drive though.


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Ingram deserved to win the heisman! Running against sec defenses all season verses mccoy playing their soft big 12 conference.



x2... take McCoy out of the big 12 and he doesn't get the invite to New York. Look at the way Ingram is running over #1 rush defense. Of course they are from the big 12 as well so maybe their numbers are inflated as much as McCoys.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 7, 2010)

Nothing left but all the SEC naysayers to chime in with "ifs and buts"............


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Nothing left but all the SEC naysayers to chime in with "ifs and buts"............



yep


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Alabama has to score a lot of points to hush the "ifs" and "buts".


----------



## BOFF (Jan 7, 2010)

bullgator said:


> Nothing left but all the SEC naysayers to chime in with "ifs and buts"............



IF I was a SEC naysayer I might have something to say, BUT, I'm not.

Go BAMA!!


Hate to see McCoy hurt, and was wanting a close game as well, but I'll gladly take what we have been given. I just hope Bama continues to play strong and aggressive. 

Too many close ball games this year, coming down to the last seconds.




God Bless,
David B.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

moyehow said:


> Alabama has to score a lot of points to hush the "ifs" and "buts".



?????


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

I didn't know Smart was going to interview for HC at Texas Tech


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

moyehow said:


> Alabama has to score a lot of points to hush the "ifs" and "buts".



They would be there even if it was 63-0.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> ?????



Some folks just won't give credit man. Bama is winning. Period. Injuries are part of the game.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

JasonTyree04 said:


> I didn't know Smart was going to interview for HC at Texas Tech



Hate to lose him...but good for him


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Alabama better not lie down


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Some folks just won't give credit man. Bama is winning. Period. Injuries are part of the game.



I hear ya...  The texas D isnt that bad..  Not great but not bad.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Ingram deserved to win the heisman! Running against sec defenses all season verses mccoy playing their soft big 12 conference.



McCoy is obvisously the most valuable player on his team (one of the top teams in the nation). Auburn shut-down Ingram and Bama still won the game.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I hear ya...  The texas D isnt that bad..  Not great but not bad.



Texas D just looked pretty darn good


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

TurkeyCreek said:


> McCoy is obvisously the most valuable player on his team (one of the top teams in the nation). Auburn shut-down Ingram and Bama still won the game.




McCoy didnt win it..  Get over it.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> McCoy didnt win it..  Get over it.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama's playing conservative football ,could get interesting !


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> McCoy didnt win it..  Get over it.



Doesn't really matter to me..not a fan of either team..just stating my opinion..if that's OK...so..Get over it..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Hut2 said:


> Bama's playing conservative football


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jan 7, 2010)

*Congrats Bama*

Your D is dominant, your running back stellar and a class act. Good night


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

KYBobwhite said:


> Your D is dominant, your running back stellar and a class act. Good night



Agreed. I really like Ingram. But sadly, I think Richardson will eventually be a better back  That kid is a S T U D


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

gotta give texas d props, playing for pride now.


----------



## Backcountry (Jan 7, 2010)

texas fan.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't go to sleep yet.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

wonder how long before everyone that said they were going to bed earlier will be back on here?


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> texas fan.



Not real sure they would claim him!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> texas fan.




dude that is mil masquras the mexican wrestler from the 80's


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG - Come on Bama....


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

rhoht rhoh bama....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> wonder how long before everyone that said they were going to bed earlier will be back on here?



Wow. They still want to play!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama has to open back up and score again


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Told yall I'll feel better after the 4th


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> wonder how long before everyone that said they were going to bed earlier will be back on here?




who me.........


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Could we have a game after all?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Good punt


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

bama better come out attacking, too much game left to try and salt it away


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> bama better come out attacking, too much game left to try and salt it away



yep


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> bama better come out attacking, too much game left to try and salt it away



yep


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Jan 7, 2010)

BAMAs offense needs too do something now and stop being so conservative


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

glad to see that kid from texas hit that pass.  No one would want to be in his shoes in the first half, he looked like he was going to have a breakdown before the half.  At least he didn't cry like tebow


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's gold- dust the wrestler ,Dusty Rhodes son.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> glad to see that kid from texas hit that pass.  No one would want to be in his shoes in the first half, he looked like he was going to have a breakdown before the half.  At least he didn't cry like tebow



This is GREAT experience for Gilbert. He was very highly touted out of HS. Could go on to be a player!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Backcountry said:


> texas fan.



Nacho Libre!!!!

Richardson is going to be a good one.  

Bama needs a very long clock eating scoring drive.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jan 7, 2010)

Coach Brown is wishing he would have ran the clock out before the half now. We would have us a ball game right now.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dang 3 and 7.....


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Ingrams cramping


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> I think Richardson will eventually be a better back  That kid is a S T U D



X2  He's a hammer!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Big interferance call.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas is absolutely shooting themselves in the foot right now.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Face mask first down...I'll take it


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

dangit


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

That would have been BIG if he had hit that


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bobby Bowden just flinched and said, "Dadgum it"


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still a game .


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Its always been a game...Texas is 2 in the country,their more than just a QB


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

go clock go!!!!


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Jan 7, 2010)

where is the bama offense in the 2nd half??


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

We're given Gilbert all day in the pocket


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gilbert has done, in my opinion, an outstanding job!!!  He certainly has nothing to hang his head about.  He's got the talent, now he needs the seasoning.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruh roh....


----------



## boothy (Jan 7, 2010)

Hook em


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

not good at all


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Unreal


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

Gilbert has definitely settled down.  Wow.  Now we have a Ballgame


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW!  WOW!  WOW!  a hero could be born...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

o.......m.........g............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think i'm gonna be sick.....


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Jan 7, 2010)

Uh oh.  Come on Bama. Ya'll can't let that happen again.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh no.....3 pt game


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

3pt game boys!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Now if Bama wins you will REALLY hear the naysayers talking about McCoy being out....


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

U think ala is getting nervous?


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG - Come on Bama...time for a good long drive!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Now if Bama wins you will REALLY hear the naysayers talking about McCoy being out....


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG..now how big is that INT just before half time instead of taking a knee???


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

They better tighten up quick. They had better not lose this game!


----------



## Judge (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> wonder how long before everyone that said they were going to bed earlier will be back on here?



I'm one of those.  LOL


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Gatorb said:


> could you blame them?



Nope. Not a bit. Although I will say Gilbert has done a fantastic job.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Heck,  we may lose this thing to a freshman QB.. WTH !..
McElroy better pick it up.. He hasn't done a thing this game.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

TRC said:


> What a let down of a game!!!!!!!!!  I'm not a Texas or a Bama fan but this sure aint the game most of us hoped to see.



Now in the running for quote of the year....


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jan 7, 2010)

Texas would be leading if it wasnt for the dumb pick 6 before the half


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> Now in the running for quote of the year....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Run that clock out boys...


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

good to see Ingram back


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks like this game is going to rest in the hands of Ingram.


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Don't let tex have the ball again.


----------



## JasonTyree04 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bet no one is sleeping now


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Bama - 1 for 10 on 3rd down. Not good


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

1 for 11


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> 1 for 11



pathetic


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 7, 2010)

Ruh-roh


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Im am getting very nervous now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

excuse me while i go throw up.....


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

hmmmm...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

This is getting goooooooooooooood


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Time for that Bama D to earn their keep.


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on bama lock them down.


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Ok d


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Got to hold Texas!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

We could be watching one of the greatest comebacks ever.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Ball game. What a play.


----------



## Buck (Jan 7, 2010)

Huge!


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

turnover


----------



## steve woodall (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Time for that Bama D to earn their keep.



well there you go.


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 7, 2010)

Way to go Defense!!!


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Time for that Bama D to earn their keep.



they just did..


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nevermind.  Fumble recovery for Bama on the Texas 3.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

well it was almost a cinderella story....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

What a game. Congrats Bama.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

That's the game boys!


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel a little better now, little.


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

WOW, what a lick!!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank god


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

almost got another 7 come on


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

bama needs a TD, FG still leaves it open...


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Need TD


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

please let us win.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

Time for Cody to carry the ball!!!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 7, 2010)

Pound it in there bama,3rd down !


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Have to say I'm proud of the Gilbert kid. True Frosh thrown into the BCS National Championship game in the 1st qtr. You know he never in his wildest dreams imagined McCoy getting hurt so soon. He really stepped up and showed a lot of poise.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 7, 2010)

Come on bama! Punch it in!


----------



## steve woodall (Jan 7, 2010)

FishinMarine09 said:


> almost got another 7 come on



Might need it, 3 more may not be enough.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Time for Cody to carry the ball!!!


 
AGREED! Give it to HIM!


----------



## FishinMech (Jan 7, 2010)

got it


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Game over boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

touchdown...


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 7, 2010)

SEC!  SEC!  

Congrats Bammers.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

Now I feel a lot better


----------



## msdins (Jan 7, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Have to say I'm proud of the Gilbert kid. True Frosh thrown into the BCS National Championship game in the 1st qtr. You know he never in his wildest dreams imagined McCoy getting hurt so soon. He really stepped up and showed a lot of poise.



Couldn't agree more. He will be a stud in another year or two.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jan 7, 2010)

the fat lady just sang and it wasn't cody...congrats to bama.  SEC SEC SEC!!!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

My back hurts,my hands are sweating,and I lost my voice...what a second half!!
ROLL TIDE!!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Let the naysayers begin......


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Game over!!!!!!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 7, 2010)

Roll tide!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 7, 2010)

Ball Game !!!


----------



## radams1228 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still nothing for Gilbert to hang his head about.


----------



## elkhunter0112 (Jan 7, 2010)

good game texas that freshman played great i feel for him but cograts BAMA


----------



## moyehow (Jan 7, 2010)

SEC 4 in a row.  Congrats!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

radams1228 said:


> Still nothing for Gilbert to hang his head about.



Not a bit. That kid played a heck of a ball game.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't know what to say except
ALABAMA NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!

I'll discuss the game tomorrow, but right now i just wanna get my heart started again.
SEC! SEC! SEC!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 7, 2010)

Icing on the cake. Score won't represent how close this game was. 

Saban is TICKED about getting the Gatorade bath


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what to say except
> ALABAMA NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!
> 
> I'll discuss the game tomorrow, but right now i just wanna get my heart started again.
> SEC! SEC! SEC!!



Congrats Robert! You, sir, are a class act!


----------



## moyehow (Jan 8, 2010)

Gilbert and Shipley, great game!!!  Congrats bama!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2010)

BlackSmoke said:


> Icing on the cake. Score won't represent how close this game was.
> 
> Saban is TICKED about getting the Gatorade bath



They nearly knocked him out didn't they?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> They nearly knocked him out didn't they?



 He never even cracked a smile. Time for him to lighten up a little. He just brought Bama a NC!


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what to say except
> ALABAMA NATIONAL CHAMPS!!!
> I'll discuss the game tomorrow, but right now i just wanna get my heart started again.
> SEC! SEC! SEC!!



I agree...everything hurts...I screamed at everbody in the house...even the dogs!!


----------



## Buck (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Bama!!!


----------



## BubbaGanoosh (Jan 8, 2010)

Great win Bama, Congrats on a great year and National Championship!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Well, I must say, that turned into a heck of a NC game. Didn't look like it in the first half, and the final score may not reflect that, but it was a great game and Bama truly earned the victory. Saban is the 1st coach to win BCS NCs at 2 different schools. Wow.


----------



## Skinin&Grinin (Jan 8, 2010)

Well boys at 27 years old this is really a dream come true for me.
A heisman,and SEC championship,and a National championship all in the same season.My Grandfather is looking down from Heaven tonight with a huge smile on his face...They played this game for you Poppa!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Well boys at 27 years old this is really a dream come true for me.
> A heisman,and SEC championship,and a National championship all in the same season.My Grandfather is looking down from Heaven tonight with a huge smile on his face...They played this game for you Poppa!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Skinin&Grinin said:


> Well boys at 27 years old this is really a dream come true for me.
> A heisman,and SEC championship,and a National championship all in the same season.My Grandfather is looking down from Heaven tonight with a huge smile on his face...They played this game for you Poppa!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 8, 2010)

And I'm sorry, but I have to smile when Ingram gets interviewed. He's a heck of a kid.


----------



## msdins (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats to all the Bama fans... you guys have def had a great season and look to have another run at it next year.


----------



## msdins (Jan 8, 2010)

finally a smile from Saban...


----------



## coggins (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats & Ingram is a classy guy!  We'll get ya next year.......maybe.   Go dawgs


----------



## smms25 (Jan 8, 2010)

Let me first say: Congrats to both teams for one heckuva game. 

But why in the heck did Saban not take a knee. When watching the game, I said to my dad, watch this... this is the difference between Saban and Urban Meyer, Saban will take a knee because he is classy. 

Guess what: Apparently I was wrong. Classless (contrary to what I thought of Alabama all season).. I could not believe it


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Congrats Bama fans on a great season & The National Championship! The best conference in college football did it again!   DAWGS FAN!


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 8, 2010)

smms25 said:


> Let me first say: Congrats to both teams for one heckuva game.
> 
> But why in the heck did Saban not take a knee. When watching the game, I said to my dad, watch this... this is the difference between Saban and Urban Meyer, Saban will take a knee because he is classy.
> 
> Guess what: Apparently I was wrong. Classless (contrary to what I thought of Alabama all season).. I could not believe it



I agree with you,but I'm shocked that it took you this long to fiqure that out. He's a fine coach but, that's all.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 8, 2010)

Good win for Bama, but I would've like to have see them win against the talented Texas Longhorns Colt McCoy playing the whole game.


----------



## proside (Jan 8, 2010)

irishleprechaun said:


> At least he didn't cry like tebow



Tebow did not cry when he was a freshman playing in the NC game

He threw a TD pass on the wining team as a freshman!


This is a Bama thread, and I know it is hard to get Tebow out of your mind especially after the way he always beat SC

But today let that go and just Congradulate Bama!


----------

